# 1911 value??????



## fatguy7814 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got a friend that is trying to sell me a "Colt" 1911 .45. The thing is though is that the slide, magazine and all the internals are Colt, but the frame is Essex Arms. It is a fairly old Colt slide (approx. 40-50 years) but has fully adjustable sights instead of the GI sights. Is it worth anything? It shoots good and fairly accurate (mostly shooter error). He only wants $350 for it. Thanks for any input, good or bad.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is an Essex with Colt parts. Have you shot it much? Do you like it and can rely on it working? The follow up answers be yes then go ahead and buy it, if not then pass.


----------

